# cabin rental



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok I need pro's and con'e of cabin rental. We currently have what we call the cottage on our property has a 3/4 bath& open floor plan we could put in a kitchentte it has a cute fence around it. I know we would need ins. we have plenty of building sites on our property that we could build additional cabins and maybe some RV spots. we have awesome views of the mountains have access to water and electric. I was thinking build one and rent out then build another and so on. have place to keep horse welcome pets. Has anyone looked into being a distributor for log cabin kits? recommend any companies. Thanks JIL


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

We used to rent out our current home. I found this book extremely helpful
"How to Rent Vacation Properties by Owner" by Christine Karpinski.
She tells you everything you need to know including rental agreements,rules and regulations, deposits, pets, legal stuff,websites to advertise on & some things you never thought of.
I found a copy on amazon pretty cheap.

Also, this is a pretty good yahoo group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vacation_rentals


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Here are some nice looking cabin plans. I like CW 192


http://www.sheldondesigns.com/?gclid=CJfatbWW7psCFVlM5QodSjtG_Q


It wouldn't be to difficult to make one of these sheds into a cabin using wooden pallets.

http://www.summerville-novascotia.com/PalletWoodShed/


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

hey thanks i will begin the research!! Thanks JIL


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Jil, ever thought of offering your cabin sites as "tiny house" parking places? I'm thinking of buying some property and starting to toy with the idea of different uses. I know for me, personally, as someone who is at the moment property-less, I would enjoy the opportunity to build a "tiny house" like a tumbleweed or cobb- or straw-bale house, I just have nowhere to do that.

Maybe you could work up a lease agreement where someone builds the small cabin or cottage of their dreams, and then either leaves it there after a pre-determined time frame for you to rent out, sells it to you minus the "rent" they owe you for occupying your land, or if they build it to be mobile, they could opt to pay full rent and take it with them.

Just something I was thinking about the other day. The tiny house thing seems like such a quickly-growing fad, especially for urbanites. I bet with some creative marketing it might be an interesting and perhaps beneficial experiment. Who knows, when all's said and done you might have a whole cluster of tiny cottages built for you!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Those Sheldon Design Cabin plans are great! Thanks Blufford. I live in a very old delapidated house & have been thinking of building a cabin to live in & just use the old house for storage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

PulpFaction said:


> Hey Jil, ever thought of offering your cabin sites as "tiny house" parking places? I'm thinking of buying some property and starting to toy with the idea of different uses. I know for me, personally, as someone who is at the moment property-less, I would enjoy the opportunity to build a "tiny house" like a tumbleweed or cobb- or straw-bale house, I just have nowhere to do that.
> 
> Maybe you could work up a lease agreement where someone builds the small cabin or cottage of their dreams, and then either leaves it there after a pre-determined time frame for you to rent out, sells it to you minus the "rent" they owe you for occupying your land, or if they build it to be mobile, they could opt to pay full rent and take it with them.
> 
> Just something I was thinking about the other day. The tiny house thing seems like such a quickly-growing fad, especially for urbanites. I bet with some creative marketing it might be an interesting and perhaps beneficial experiment. Who knows, when all's said and done you might have a whole cluster of tiny cottages built for you!


i forsee beeing left with a bunch of buildings that won't meet any code and may have issues with rental insurance 

i do see a market for renting a cabin at a reasonable price and charging a cleaning fee also if one of you is a good cook you could even offer a meal plan a menue they pick from before thye arive and you nake thier eaks for them they come up to your dining area 

we did this once when i was a kid they offered a dining plan it was really go to the owners house at 7am and 5:30 pm and eat they made great food lunch was in a box given to you at breakfast and you brought back the box at supper to be repacked and ready for the next day at breakfast.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

we were thinking about the cooking thing to go with it. I am looking to see if there are rules on that. I think we may have to build a certified Kitchen to do that. send in a plan to the health inspector and I think mostly it has to have 3 compartment sink stainless steel drying racks for dishes, temp control on frig and freezer, fire extinguisher, proper wiring, not sure what else. I don't think it would be hard to accomadate. and during the slow months I could rent my kitchen to whom ever wanted to make jellis or stuff to sell at market. the brain has been rolling. LOL thanks JIL


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Water to each cabin? Septic to each cabin? Furniture, Heat/cooling?Insurance? Permits? It's more involved that what's on the surface. 

The cost a few years ago just to build a pad with water hookup for a travel trailer court was about $10/12,000 per pad. This included permits, etc. A contrast.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

yes we have been putting the pencil to the paper. weighting it all out. may start out with hunting cabins and upgrade as we go. out here no permits needed. but everything else costs. looking at solar and off grid type stuff.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

JIL said:


> Ok I need pro's and con'e of cabin rental. We currently have what we call the cottage on our property has a 3/4 bath& open floor plan we could put in a kitchentte it has a cute fence around it. I know we would need ins. we have plenty of building sites on our property that we could build additional cabins and maybe some RV spots. we have awesome views of the mountains have access to water and electric. I was thinking build one and rent out then build another and so on. have place to keep horse welcome pets. Has anyone looked into being a distributor for log cabin kits? recommend any companies. Thanks JIL


I think this is a wonderful, wonderful idea.

I once talked to a guy that has a 24 x 24 S.F. cabin. It was built in the 50's, but they have remodeled it very nice. It has a furnace and air. He tried renting it at lots of prices over $80 a night, but had few takers. He dropped the price to $48 a night, and said it was full nearly all the time except in the winter. His off season rate is $40 a night.

That cabin is out of the way, and is nothing special. Guests are asked to clean it before they leave. 

He is not getting rich, and is selective about who he rents to. Because of the low price, he is able to pick and choose who he wants. He doesn't rent to party types. But, he is making money, and in his view, has paid for the place. He says he will have a nice, paid for place in just a few years.

I think he paid $35,000 for it, and has done most of the remodel work himself. I would guess that it would be worth $150,000 + in a good market.

I know a million people would say he is a moron for renting so cheap, but I think he is brilliant in his philosophy!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks around here there are a few cabins that are rentals and they are pretty much booked 6-8 mths out of the year and the prices are from75 and up. depends on where they are at we are within a few minutes drive from the buffalo River near ponca. lots of canoer's and hikers and horse back riders. we just have to get all the cost figured out and such. thanks JIL


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

JIL-
I didn't know you were in a resort area. That will bring you more $$$ per night and week.

The guy I met, his cabin is in the middle of no where, but is on a remote canal that leads to a lake.

The only thing I would also like to share...most people want a nice place to stay, so I would never advise to 'cheap out' when building. A bunch of us rented a cabin several years ago. The building was nice, but whoever remodeled it cheaped the place to death, and it showed really bad. They used cheap carpet squares, mismatched bathroom vanities, mismatched doors, and the absolute cheapest materials. 

They got $95 from us one night, but only because my sister 'inspected' first. They did not get our money for the next three nights because we went to a hotel. A much better value for our money, and they didn't cheap the place to death.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

JIL-

Any updates on cabin plans?


----------

